# Haydn String Quartets: Opus 3



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

This lot of Haydn string quartets aren't actually thought to be by Haydn! Instead, they are generally attributed to Romanus Hoffstetter. Nevertheless they are included for completeness' sake (as per Hilltroll's request).

The standard remarks still apply: vote for your favourite quartet, and comment on the works, recordings etc.

Previous: Opus 1, Opus 2

Next: Opus 9


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

these are very good set of Classical era string quartet by Romanus. I curious to hear a very familiar tunes in movement no1 of opus-3 no.3 in G.

I think 'Serenade' in F (Op.3/5) is good number of the opus, and most popular one.


----------

